# Bootprobleme (grub)



## mathiu (28. September 2004)

Ziel war ein LFS-System.
Dafür verwendete ich ein installiertes RedHat System.
Die Installation von LFS funktionierte ohne Probleme, nur ist irgendwie beim Kernel was schief gelaufen. Um diesen Fehler zu beheben möchte ich aber erneut mein RedHat-System starten.

Ich habe vier Partitionen:
eine /boot-Partition /dev/hda1
eine swap-Partition /dev/hda3
die RedHat-Partition /dev/hda5
und diejenige für mein LFS-System. /dev/hda2

dummerweise habe ich nun in meinem LFS-System nicht die Boot-Partition verwendet, sondern nur ein /boot-Verzeichnis auf der LFS-Partition.
Dort habe ich den neuen Kernel eingebunden und neu gestartet (mir ist bewusst, dass dies nicht beste idee war )
Jedenfalls startete ich das System neu und der Kernel wollte nicht booten.

Wie bereits erwähnt will ich nun eigentlich nur mein RedHat-System wieder nutzen können, also sollte wieder der grub von der /boot-Partition starten.

Der Rescue-Mode der Redhat-CD hat ein Grafikproblem, alles völlig verzehrt (scheinbar ein beim EPIA M10000 bekanntes Problem.)
Über knoppix versuchte ich es ebenfalls.
Grub-Kommandos waren

grub > root (hd0,0)
grub > setup(hd0)

Danach erscheint beim Booten nur ein Prompt, grub startet nicht.

Hat vielleicht jemand weitere Ideen


----------



## RedWing (28. September 2004)

Hi,

hast dus schonmal so versucht?


```
grub> root(hd0,0)
grub> kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda1
grub> boot
```

Natürlich auf dein system angepasst...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## mathiu (28. September 2004)

Hey, vielen Dank

So konnte ich mein RedHat System wieder starten.

Und nach der Neubeschreibung des MBR's klappte dann das eintragen des RedHat-Grubs auch wieder.


----------

